# New MMORPG key features?



## Philosopher (May 6, 2011)

I was just wondering with the masses of MMORPG's out there, what you think are key features in a decent one, and what new things you would like to see released in current already successful games or in newly released ones. . . (A badly worded question I know but just shoot ideas away please  ).

If anyone could recommend any mmorpg's out there with true originality I would like to trial them as I am interested in developing one but do not want to waste time on researching ones that do not particularly stand out. Originality could be anything from interesting gameplay style to outstanding graphics


----------



## Lemmy (May 6, 2011)

Um... sorry for asking a stupid question, but are you saying you want to develop a MMORPG on your own? Or do you have a lot of people working for you? To be short, developing a MMORPG on your own is pretty much impossible. Making a small, single-player offline game on your own is damn hard work. Trust me, I know. Creating a multiplayer game is almost too much for most people to do on their own, and an MMO? Good luck. You'll need it.


----------

